# Can I interchange Joysticks w/ Western plow??



## LittleEfrom KC (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Western UniMount plow, which i bought and built mount myself. Now it's coming to the wiring part and joystick part, which i don't have. I'm a very good electrician, and have no problems wiring anything. But, can i buy any brand Joystick and use it with my western plow, if i wire it myself (correctly of course) ??? 
OR -- Do I HAVE TO buy a Western / Fisher brand control ??

Any help is Greatly Appreciated


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure you could make any controller work if you wanted to, but the wiring and controller for your plow are so easy to find that it seems like it would make sense and be safest just to buy it. I saw a Meyer using a Western controller last year and messed around wiring my own and it didn't seem that complicated, but again: why?


----------



## LittleEfrom KC (Oct 13, 2009)

Forgot to write it -- I already have a Meyer joystick that is in excellent condition a friend had and gave to me. It's almost brand new (last year's model) and was only used twice. What i don't have is the "Western" brand Joystick. This is the reason I ask. I hate to spend $150 - $200 if i don't have to !!! I guess I could just sell this one and buy a Western, but I figured most of em are pretty much the same. As long as they work off the same Ohm reading. 


Thanks for your reply


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

LittleEfrom KC;826479 said:


> F but I figured most of em are pretty much the same. As long as they work off the same Ohm reading.


Not between a Western/Fisher and a Meyer they're not...not even close in how the functions are pinned out. Save yourself the aggravation and look around for a used Western/Fisher joystick.


----------



## LittleEfrom KC (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys -- found one on Ebay for $91 bucks !!! Not a bad deal if u ask me. It's a Western -- a plain ol' joystick , which i personally think are the best control anyway. Thanks for the Info and help to everyone who weighed in. Good Luck this winter guys -- Thanks, Eric


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

You'll be happy with it. Nothing beats a Western joystick!


----------

